
Eliud Kipchoge Smashes World Marathon Record by 78 Seconds - beefman
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2018/sep/16/eliud-kipchoge-smashes-world-marathon-record-berlin
======
nabla9
He improved the record by 1.08 percent.

